# tripple 2x10 beam construction



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

How bout a parallam?


----------



## george514 (May 29, 2007)

The cost differance. A parallam is $37.50 a lineir ft or around $1200.00 compaired to around $200.00


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Shop around http://store.dunnlum.com/builderwire20/common/store/CategoryItemGrid.aspx?categoryid=24


----------



## george514 (May 29, 2007)

Not easy to find. I need it presure treated. I did find one for $24.91 a linear ft which is more acceptable. I wonder if I need 3.5x11.75 or if I could go smaller because its a composite beam.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

george514 said:


> I have 4 posts in a row seperated by 9ft then 11ft and 11ft. By code I will need a triple 2x10. for the 9ft to 11 ft span I can use 20ft long 2x10's however to cover the 2 11ft sections I would need a 2x10x24 which I cannot get. Can I sandwich 2 12 ft long ones with the seam being almost half way over the middle 11ft span? I would bolt everything together?


What you propose to do by sandwiching the beam would work. I would suggest that you use 12' lengths for your design to gain you overall 24' length on the outside layers and place a 20' in the middle layer centered.
As far as bolting it all, you should be able to get by with construction adhesive and 3 1/2" galv. nails on both sides every 12", 4-5 stacked. I hope you plan on using 6x6's for posts.

However, I do not know the exact design specifics, weight loads, etc. for what you are planning to build...thus:
You should run your plan on the beam design and post layout by inspectional services just to make sure that you are good to go.

Example:


----------

